# Baked beef stew



## hvacwife (Jun 13, 2004)

*  

2 lbs. stew meat
6 medium carrots cut into strips or ½ lb. baby carrots left whole
3 potatoes peeled and quartered
1 medium onion cut into rings
½ c. thick sliced celery
1 c. diced tomatoes
1 c. water
3 tbsp. quick cooking tapioca
½ c. soft bread crumbs

In a large bowl combine all ingredients. Spoon into greased 3 qt. baking dish. Cove and bake for 4 hours. 
 :!: *


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 13, 2004)

Tapioca! How does that turn out?


----------



## hvacwife (Jun 13, 2004)

All that is used for is a thickener in this.


----------



## meatloaf (Jun 14, 2004)

This recipe sounds very tasty!
What temp hvacwife?


----------



## hvacwife (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry about that.
The is  300


----------

